

Leo v2: ephemeral group photo chat w/ texts that last 24h - car1os
http://blog.getleoapp.com/post/75165431627/version-2-of-leo-for-iphone-is-here

======
austinbroyles
Now photos and videos disappear after a few seconds and texts last for 24
hours.

